
Maybe we could tone down the JavaScript - discreditable
https://eev.ee/blog/2016/03/06/maybe-we-could-tone-down-the-javascript/
======
_bxg1
I work on a specialized React interface that's effectively a full-on IDE in
the browser. It has an "outer" interface with navigation and search and
history functionality, in addition to around a dozen full-fledged "tools" that
you can switch between. We've replaced nearly every core HTML tag with a
custom component, so that we have full control and can add capabilities
exactly where we need to. It doesn't have to be served to anyone outside our
office; it's loaded from a file server down the hall and run on powerful
workstations. We have effectively no constraints WRT complexity and size. We
go to no extra effort to compress our builds outside of sending it through a
standard minifier.

The entire JS bundle clocks in at 4.9MB.

~~~
_bxg1
For the record: I wholly agree with the author, I'm just balking at Twitter's
40MB.

The app we build is the appiest of web apps, but whenever I'm working on
something else I love seeing how far I can get with nothing but static HTML
and some clever CSS. The purpose of SPAs was supposed to be that they were
more responsive - only load the data instead of a new page! - but these days
it's often _faster_ to load a whole new page if that page is lightweight than
to change views with JS. That's insanely backwards.

~~~
Scarbutt
40MB was memory size, not bundle size.

~~~
_bxg1
Hmm... it's worded confusingly; at the bottom it says "Maybe scale it down a
bit once you hit 40MB of loaded script per page."

------
ThJ
There is one problem with the author's request: Putting in the extra work
sucks, and management doesn't care, so why bother?

